# Damage Done by Tire Chains



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

If I put tire chains on the rear tires of my Sportsman will they damage my concrete driveway? All I find are the aggressive looking V-Bar style. I'm sure they would help in the deep snow, but will it damage the driveway?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes, especially if you are using it to plow snow and the tires break loose.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

RJF said:


> If I put tire chains on the rear tires of my Sportsman will they damage my concrete driveway? All I find are the aggressive looking V-Bar style. I'm sure they would help in the deep snow, but will it damage the driveway?


No permanent damage. I've been using chains for years. Yes you will see some "chicken scratch" on the surface in the Spring but it will fade by Fall. I didn't have any pitting or any damage that would stop me from using them. Key is, don't spin your tires if you get stuck or that might do some cosmetic damage. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Cannot say for sure but if you drive out in the western states such as MT and WA you apparently can see and feel the impact of either chains or studded tires on the surface of the highways....


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

frenchriver1 said:


> Cannot say for sure but if you drive out in the western states such as MT and WA you apparently can see and feel the impact of either chains or studded tires on the surface of the highways....


 
That is a lot different then a quad. You are comparing chains and studs on vehicles that wiegh more then a ton or even 10 tons depending on the vehicle. Quads typically have a curb wieght of about 850 pounds add the plow and operator it maybe 1100 pounds total. Sure that is half a ton. But come on they are not doing 35 mph plowing snow with a quad. They are doing 35-40 mph and there are thousands of vehicles on the road. 

I don't see any damage from chains on my garden tractor to hard driveways I plow. Those tires break loose more then a 4wd quad tires will.


----------

